# Sleepydogs Blog



## joey (Sep 17, 2007)

*Found A Interesting Website*

Hello All you LumberJocks just wanted to invite you to check out my Site of the Month feature on my blog. This month it is a guys web site named Mike Henderson and he shows off some of his work, which is some top rate work. I emailed Mike and asked him if he knew about LumberJocks and sent the link in case he didn't, so hopefully he will join and be a member soon. If you stop by my site feel free to leave a comment and let me know what you think about it. 
You all have a great day Joey

http://sleepydogwoodworking.blogspot.com/


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

joey said:


> *Found A Interesting Website*
> 
> Hello All you LumberJocks just wanted to invite you to check out my Site of the Month feature on my blog. This month it is a guys web site named Mike Henderson and he shows off some of his work, which is some top rate work. I emailed Mike and asked him if he knew about LumberJocks and sent the link in case he didn't, so hopefully he will join and be a member soon. If you stop by my site feel free to leave a comment and let me know what you think about it.
> You all have a great day Joey
> ...


Thats a cool site.


----------



## joey (Sep 17, 2007)

*How to Surface End-Grain Cutting Boards with a Router Table*

Just wanted to share with all my LumberJock friends a new post I just put up on my blog about how I surface my end-grain cutting boards on my router table. I know there are a lot of ways but I have been doing this way for a while and it work pretty good or if its a big board I use a router and some rails and a sled on my base. Stop my my site and check it out and let know what you thing and if you got any ideas on how to tweak I'm alway interested in learning a new trick just leave me a comment.
http://sleepydogwoodworking.blogspot.com/2010/07/surfacing-end-grain-cutting-broards-on.html

Have a Great Day
Joey


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

joey said:


> *How to Surface End-Grain Cutting Boards with a Router Table*
> 
> Just wanted to share with all my LumberJock friends a new post I just put up on my blog about how I surface my end-grain cutting boards on my router table. I know there are a lot of ways but I have been doing this way for a while and it work pretty good or if its a big board I use a router and some rails and a sled on my base. Stop my my site and check it out and let know what you thing and if you got any ideas on how to tweak I'm alway interested in learning a new trick just leave me a comment.
> http://sleepydogwoodworking.blogspot.com/2010/07/surfacing-end-grain-cutting-broards-on.html
> ...


I have been planning on doing the same thing for a board in the future. I was thinking about glueing the rails boards on rather than nailing. Nice to know the idea works! Good tip for a smaller router table as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## joey (Sep 17, 2007)

joey said:


> *How to Surface End-Grain Cutting Boards with a Router Table*
> 
> Just wanted to share with all my LumberJock friends a new post I just put up on my blog about how I surface my end-grain cutting boards on my router table. I know there are a lot of ways but I have been doing this way for a while and it work pretty good or if its a big board I use a router and some rails and a sled on my base. Stop my my site and check it out and let know what you thing and if you got any ideas on how to tweak I'm alway interested in learning a new trick just leave me a comment.
> http://sleepydogwoodworking.blogspot.com/2010/07/surfacing-end-grain-cutting-broards-on.html
> ...


You could use double stick tape also, but I would still back it up with a few screws, glueing would would work I just never seem to plan that for ahead,


----------



## SawTooth1953 (May 7, 2009)

joey said:


> *How to Surface End-Grain Cutting Boards with a Router Table*
> 
> Just wanted to share with all my LumberJock friends a new post I just put up on my blog about how I surface my end-grain cutting boards on my router table. I know there are a lot of ways but I have been doing this way for a while and it work pretty good or if its a big board I use a router and some rails and a sled on my base. Stop my my site and check it out and let know what you thing and if you got any ideas on how to tweak I'm alway interested in learning a new trick just leave me a comment.
> http://sleepydogwoodworking.blogspot.com/2010/07/surfacing-end-grain-cutting-broards-on.html
> ...


Joey,
I read what you wrote on your blog, but there's no way I could do that… your first step is nearly impossible… maybe it's the age of the ones I have around here, but I can't get any cooperation like you apparently did. You wrote:
" One note if you have a small router table you may need to clamp some *broads* to your table for the rails to ride on." 
Now I'm all for a good ride, but none of the broads I know are willing to go along with this.  LOL!


----------



## joey (Sep 17, 2007)

joey said:


> *How to Surface End-Grain Cutting Boards with a Router Table*
> 
> Just wanted to share with all my LumberJock friends a new post I just put up on my blog about how I surface my end-grain cutting boards on my router table. I know there are a lot of ways but I have been doing this way for a while and it work pretty good or if its a big board I use a router and some rails and a sled on my base. Stop my my site and check it out and let know what you thing and if you got any ideas on how to tweak I'm alway interested in learning a new trick just leave me a comment.
> http://sleepydogwoodworking.blogspot.com/2010/07/surfacing-end-grain-cutting-broards-on.html
> ...


lol see what I get for trusting spell check… lol Thanks for pointing that out to me I'll fix it right away, so no one goes clamping any broads to there router table. Sorry to any Lady's out there, it was an sloppy mistake on my part and there was no lady's clamped, or harmed in the making of my blog post.
Thanks again
Joey


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

joey said:


> *How to Surface End-Grain Cutting Boards with a Router Table*
> 
> Just wanted to share with all my LumberJock friends a new post I just put up on my blog about how I surface my end-grain cutting boards on my router table. I know there are a lot of ways but I have been doing this way for a while and it work pretty good or if its a big board I use a router and some rails and a sled on my base. Stop my my site and check it out and let know what you thing and if you got any ideas on how to tweak I'm alway interested in learning a new trick just leave me a comment.
> http://sleepydogwoodworking.blogspot.com/2010/07/surfacing-end-grain-cutting-broards-on.html
> ...


Cool! I had the same idea a little while ago as I've started making cutting boards, too. I was trying to think up a sort of universal jig I could put any size board in that would hold it over the table. Pins/screws/glue does seem safest, though, if a bit more of a pain and slightly more damaging to the wood. I was actually considering clamping with powerful clamps, like Bessey K-Body clamps, but that just seemed destined for pain.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

joey said:


> *How to Surface End-Grain Cutting Boards with a Router Table*
> 
> Just wanted to share with all my LumberJock friends a new post I just put up on my blog about how I surface my end-grain cutting boards on my router table. I know there are a lot of ways but I have been doing this way for a while and it work pretty good or if its a big board I use a router and some rails and a sled on my base. Stop my my site and check it out and let know what you thing and if you got any ideas on how to tweak I'm alway interested in learning a new trick just leave me a comment.
> http://sleepydogwoodworking.blogspot.com/2010/07/surfacing-end-grain-cutting-broards-on.html
> ...


Oh, and just as a note, you may want to edit this post and change your link (or add a second link) directly to here:

http://sleepydogwoodworking.blogspot.com/2010/07/surfacing-end-grain-cutting-broards-on.html

I am 3 days late to this post and already found myself at a newer story on your blog when I clicked the link to go see how you rout the boards. I found it by scrolling down. People keep finding links on Ljs for a long time following the initial posts, though (like me tonight - I'm looking through cutting board posts for information, which is how I found this one, and many are several years old), so someone coming here in the future may never find the right page when they click over to your blog!


----------



## joey (Sep 17, 2007)

joey said:


> *How to Surface End-Grain Cutting Boards with a Router Table*
> 
> Just wanted to share with all my LumberJock friends a new post I just put up on my blog about how I surface my end-grain cutting boards on my router table. I know there are a lot of ways but I have been doing this way for a while and it work pretty good or if its a big board I use a router and some rails and a sled on my base. Stop my my site and check it out and let know what you thing and if you got any ideas on how to tweak I'm alway interested in learning a new trick just leave me a comment.
> http://sleepydogwoodworking.blogspot.com/2010/07/surfacing-end-grain-cutting-broards-on.html
> ...


Thanks Gary, I think I put the link to the home page rather than to the blog posting. I'll fix that right away.

Joey


----------



## joey (Sep 17, 2007)

joey said:


> *How to Surface End-Grain Cutting Boards with a Router Table*
> 
> Just wanted to share with all my LumberJock friends a new post I just put up on my blog about how I surface my end-grain cutting boards on my router table. I know there are a lot of ways but I have been doing this way for a while and it work pretty good or if its a big board I use a router and some rails and a sled on my base. Stop my my site and check it out and let know what you thing and if you got any ideas on how to tweak I'm alway interested in learning a new trick just leave me a comment.
> http://sleepydogwoodworking.blogspot.com/2010/07/surfacing-end-grain-cutting-broards-on.html
> ...


Gary, 
I did a large end gain counter top a long time ago, and I used a router to surface the face. I screwed two straight plywood rails to the sides and made a sled for the base of my router I used a 3 hp Plunge router and a 1" bit and went down the rails surfacing the top, it took me a while but it work out really well and all the top needed was sanded and oiled when I was done.

Joey


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

joey said:


> *How to Surface End-Grain Cutting Boards with a Router Table*
> 
> Just wanted to share with all my LumberJock friends a new post I just put up on my blog about how I surface my end-grain cutting boards on my router table. I know there are a lot of ways but I have been doing this way for a while and it work pretty good or if its a big board I use a router and some rails and a sled on my base. Stop my my site and check it out and let know what you thing and if you got any ideas on how to tweak I'm alway interested in learning a new trick just leave me a comment.
> http://sleepydogwoodworking.blogspot.com/2010/07/surfacing-end-grain-cutting-broards-on.html
> ...


It would be nice to post it here on LJs


----------



## joey (Sep 17, 2007)

joey said:


> *How to Surface End-Grain Cutting Boards with a Router Table*
> 
> Just wanted to share with all my LumberJock friends a new post I just put up on my blog about how I surface my end-grain cutting boards on my router table. I know there are a lot of ways but I have been doing this way for a while and it work pretty good or if its a big board I use a router and some rails and a sled on my base. Stop my my site and check it out and let know what you thing and if you got any ideas on how to tweak I'm alway interested in learning a new trick just leave me a comment.
> http://sleepydogwoodworking.blogspot.com/2010/07/surfacing-end-grain-cutting-broards-on.html
> ...


I would to Jim, just don't have any pictures of that top, That was back in the 80s and I was working for another shop at the time and we didn't take many picture of our work back then. I wish I would of, I often wish I had pictures of all the project I worked on while working for other shops.

Joey


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

joey said:


> *How to Surface End-Grain Cutting Boards with a Router Table*
> 
> Just wanted to share with all my LumberJock friends a new post I just put up on my blog about how I surface my end-grain cutting boards on my router table. I know there are a lot of ways but I have been doing this way for a while and it work pretty good or if its a big board I use a router and some rails and a sled on my base. Stop my my site and check it out and let know what you thing and if you got any ideas on how to tweak I'm alway interested in learning a new trick just leave me a comment.
> http://sleepydogwoodworking.blogspot.com/2010/07/surfacing-end-grain-cutting-broards-on.html
> ...


Thanks for the update, Joey! The large end grain counter sounds really cool. I know some woodworkers have flattened up their workbenches that way. I have a small sled I made for things like cutting board and cake plates. I clamp supports to the workbench and level them whenever I use it. I'd love to have something like a ShopBot. That thing could do some serious flattening automagically.


----------



## joey (Sep 17, 2007)

joey said:


> *How to Surface End-Grain Cutting Boards with a Router Table*
> 
> Just wanted to share with all my LumberJock friends a new post I just put up on my blog about how I surface my end-grain cutting boards on my router table. I know there are a lot of ways but I have been doing this way for a while and it work pretty good or if its a big board I use a router and some rails and a sled on my base. Stop my my site and check it out and let know what you thing and if you got any ideas on how to tweak I'm alway interested in learning a new trick just leave me a comment.
> http://sleepydogwoodworking.blogspot.com/2010/07/surfacing-end-grain-cutting-broards-on.html
> ...


Yes I drool over ShotBots. I been reading a lot on home made CNCs. I would love to try to build one even if its a small one to start.
I really think for a small shop that does some custom and production work a CNC is a tool worth investing in I just wist there was more being developed for the smaller shops, and I'm not talking about these little table top models, although I am sure some shops that would be all they need. I wouldn't want nothing less than a 5'x5' but a 5'x8' would be my 1st choice. Just think of what you could do with a tool like that.


----------



## SawTooth1953 (May 7, 2009)

joey said:


> *How to Surface End-Grain Cutting Boards with a Router Table*
> 
> Just wanted to share with all my LumberJock friends a new post I just put up on my blog about how I surface my end-grain cutting boards on my router table. I know there are a lot of ways but I have been doing this way for a while and it work pretty good or if its a big board I use a router and some rails and a sled on my base. Stop my my site and check it out and let know what you thing and if you got any ideas on how to tweak I'm alway interested in learning a new trick just leave me a comment.
> http://sleepydogwoodworking.blogspot.com/2010/07/surfacing-end-grain-cutting-broards-on.html
> ...


Look at these search results on Instructables when I looked up CNC routers there… many folks have made them and posted instructions on how they did it.

Spence
Skokie, IL


----------



## joey (Sep 17, 2007)

joey said:


> *How to Surface End-Grain Cutting Boards with a Router Table*
> 
> Just wanted to share with all my LumberJock friends a new post I just put up on my blog about how I surface my end-grain cutting boards on my router table. I know there are a lot of ways but I have been doing this way for a while and it work pretty good or if its a big board I use a router and some rails and a sled on my base. Stop my my site and check it out and let know what you thing and if you got any ideas on how to tweak I'm alway interested in learning a new trick just leave me a comment.
> http://sleepydogwoodworking.blogspot.com/2010/07/surfacing-end-grain-cutting-broards-on.html
> ...


I could totally build that, but I think my wife would beat me because the only place I have to put it right now is the dinning room table. hummm it might be worth the beating….lol


----------



## SawTooth1953 (May 7, 2009)

joey said:


> *How to Surface End-Grain Cutting Boards with a Router Table*
> 
> Just wanted to share with all my LumberJock friends a new post I just put up on my blog about how I surface my end-grain cutting boards on my router table. I know there are a lot of ways but I have been doing this way for a while and it work pretty good or if its a big board I use a router and some rails and a sled on my base. Stop my my site and check it out and let know what you thing and if you got any ideas on how to tweak I'm alway interested in learning a new trick just leave me a comment.
> http://sleepydogwoodworking.blogspot.com/2010/07/surfacing-end-grain-cutting-broards-on.html
> ...


Joey,
I accidentally gave a link to only one of the "cnc router" search results… and that one wasn't cnc routing… here is the search results page and it shows a LOT of HowTo instructions for a DIY project: Instructables-CNC Router


----------



## joey (Sep 17, 2007)

*New Design of the Week*

To help teach myself SketchUp I started designing and posting projects I design each week on my blog this week design is a hutch for a computer desk check it out at blog

http://sleepydogwoodworking.blogspot.com/2010/07/design-of-week.html

feel free to leave any comment on my blog. I have learned I lot about SketchUp doing this but I still can use any pointers anyones willing to give me

Look for my next post I was at the World Scroll Saw Expo This weekend and I will posting on all the cool scroll saw projects, and tools I saw.

Thanks
Joey


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

joey said:


> *New Design of the Week*
> 
> To help teach myself SketchUp I started designing and posting projects I design each week on my blog this week design is a hutch for a computer desk check it out at blog
> 
> ...


Hi Joey

I was going to leave this comment on your blog site, but it is not working correctly and forces me to sign in with my google account details (but not a google site) which I do not like

Nice looking hutch, but the internal materials look a little heavy (3/4" I think) try reducing the shelves to 3/8" or even 1/2" also the main dividers, the sub dividers try 1/4" make it look a little lighter? Traditional cabinets rarely used 3/4" stock throughout. You will be surprised how strong a piece of 1/4" stock really is.

Tony


----------



## joey (Sep 17, 2007)

joey said:


> *New Design of the Week*
> 
> To help teach myself SketchUp I started designing and posting projects I design each week on my blog this week design is a hutch for a computer desk check it out at blog
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony, 
I agree with you and it's one the next steps in my learning process with SketchUp I really need to start showing the expanded views and adding the dimensions what I have been posting is really my first rough ideas not the refined drawing. However I like getting the feedback on the designs thats why I started posting in LJ it's all part of the learning process and I am trying to improve both my skills in designing as well as SketchUp

Thanks and have a Great Day
Joey


----------



## joey (Sep 17, 2007)

*World Scroll Saw Expo Parts 1 and 2*

I got to go to the World Scroll Saw Expo last weekend in Wilmington Ohio, Which is my own back yard, since I only live thirteen miles from Wilmington. The Expo was cool to say the lease and really got me excited to play with my scroll saw agian. I only have a cheap saw but it does what I ask it to do, but if I ever really want to get into some of the kind of work that these folks do I might have to re-think that! 
There is three parts to my blog post the first post is just pictures from the show. I took over a hundred but I only posted a few, and some include the only carver there he was like a black sheep of the show but his work was really good. Part two is about the vender's at the show and the tools they had with them and part which I am still working on will high light the artist and clubs that where there, so enjoy and feel free to leave me any comments you want either on my blog or here, and have a great day

Part 1
http://sleepydogwoodworking.blogspot.com/2010/07/world-scroll-saw-expo.html
Part 2
http://sleepydogwoodworking.blogspot.com/2010/07/world-scroll-saw-expo-venders.html
part 3


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

joey said:


> *World Scroll Saw Expo Parts 1 and 2*
> 
> I got to go to the World Scroll Saw Expo last weekend in Wilmington Ohio, Which is my own back yard, since I only live thirteen miles from Wilmington. The Expo was cool to say the lease and really got me excited to play with my scroll saw agian. I only have a cheap saw but it does what I ask it to do, but if I ever really want to get into some of the kind of work that these folks do I might have to re-think that!
> There is three parts to my blog post the first post is just pictures from the show. I took over a hundred but I only posted a few, and some include the only carver there he was like a black sheep of the show but his work was really good. Part two is about the vender's at the show and the tools they had with them and part which I am still working on will high light the artist and clubs that where there, so enjoy and feel free to leave me any comments you want either on my blog or here, and have a great day
> ...


Thanks so much for sharing these, Joey!


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

joey said:


> *World Scroll Saw Expo Parts 1 and 2*
> 
> I got to go to the World Scroll Saw Expo last weekend in Wilmington Ohio, Which is my own back yard, since I only live thirteen miles from Wilmington. The Expo was cool to say the lease and really got me excited to play with my scroll saw agian. I only have a cheap saw but it does what I ask it to do, but if I ever really want to get into some of the kind of work that these folks do I might have to re-think that!
> There is three parts to my blog post the first post is just pictures from the show. I took over a hundred but I only posted a few, and some include the only carver there he was like a black sheep of the show but his work was really good. Part two is about the vender's at the show and the tools they had with them and part which I am still working on will high light the artist and clubs that where there, so enjoy and feel free to leave me any comments you want either on my blog or here, and have a great day
> ...


Thanks for the links - some really nice work in Part 1.


----------



## joey (Sep 17, 2007)

*Sawdust Chronicle Entry*

I have been pretty bust this summer with family and haven't gotten to do much woodworking, so I thought I would do the challenge, looking at what all ready has been done these guys are coming up with some cool stuff. Here is the link to my Blog that will show a little of what I am working on.

http://sleepydogwoodworking.blogspot.com/2010/09/sawdust-chronicless-build-challenge.html

Hope you guys enjoy and dont forget to stop over at The Sawdust Chronicles to check out what the other guys are doing.

Joey


----------



## joey (Sep 17, 2007)

*Sawdust Challenge Pt 2*

Here an update on my progress in the build challenge I looking forward to any input you guys might have.

http://sleepydogwoodworking.blogspot.com/2010/09/sawdust-challenge-build-pt-2.html


----------



## joey (Sep 17, 2007)

*Change of Focus*

Yep fall a coming, it's that time a year and with the falling leave we seem to change our focus from shorts and swimming to raking leaves and storing vegetables from the garden. The heat finally giving us a break and its time to start focusing on some woodworking. Thats why this fall I am going to change things up a little at my blog, see what changes I plan on making at the wood shop. till next time
Joey

http://sleepydogwoodworking.blogspot.com/2010/09/change-of-focus.html


----------



## joey (Sep 17, 2007)

*Shop Tour*

This weeks blog is a shop tour of sorts so go to by blog and check out where I do my woodworking.

http://sleepydogwoodworking.blogspot.com/2010/10/shop-tour.html


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

joey said:


> *Shop Tour*
> 
> This weeks blog is a shop tour of sorts so go to by blog and check out where I do my woodworking.
> 
> http://sleepydogwoodworking.blogspot.com/2010/10/shop-tour.html


Nice shop.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

joey said:


> *Shop Tour*
> 
> This weeks blog is a shop tour of sorts so go to by blog and check out where I do my woodworking.
> 
> http://sleepydogwoodworking.blogspot.com/2010/10/shop-tour.html


Joey, I don't pass up any opportunity to take a tour of other shops. You certainly have a unique shop and probably don't have to worry too much about dust control.  But, that being said, I once had to thickness plane quite a bit of lumber and decided to move my planer into the driveway since it was not hooked up to a dust collector. After spending several hours working through the stack of wood I managed to accumulate a sizeable pile of shavings. And, of course, my wife happened by about the time I was finishing up and "expressed her concern" about the mess I was making. 

I am sure it can be a challenge to have to work around the weather but I have always said that any shop is a good shop.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

joey said:


> *Shop Tour*
> 
> This weeks blog is a shop tour of sorts so go to by blog and check out where I do my woodworking.
> 
> http://sleepydogwoodworking.blogspot.com/2010/10/shop-tour.html


There was a time when I had to work outside. I remember it well. Sometimes I think that the less you have to work with the more you learn about the fundamentals.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

joey said:


> *Shop Tour*
> 
> This weeks blog is a shop tour of sorts so go to by blog and check out where I do my woodworking.
> 
> http://sleepydogwoodworking.blogspot.com/2010/10/shop-tour.html


Wonderful place (when the weather are with you).
Smile,
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## joey (Sep 17, 2007)

*Sawdust Chronicle's Build Challenge Update*

The Sawdust Chronicle's Build challenge is all most over. I have about nine day left including the extra three I asked for, and two weeks ago I changed everything I was doing and started over with a new design. So the question is, will I make it? am I nuts? well the answer to both of them questions is a great big YES!!! I will make, and yes I am nuttier than squirrel poop. Here is the link to the update to my blog if you want to see my new design or leave me a note wishing me good luck.

Have a peaceful day
Joey

http://sleepydogwoodworking.blogspot.com/2010/10/build-challenge-update.html


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

joey said:


> *Sawdust Chronicle's Build Challenge Update*
> 
> The Sawdust Chronicle's Build challenge is all most over. I have about nine day left including the extra three I asked for, and two weeks ago I changed everything I was doing and started over with a new design. So the question is, will I make it? am I nuts? well the answer to both of them questions is a great big YES!!! I will make, and yes I am nuttier than squirrel poop. Here is the link to the update to my blog if you want to see my new design or leave me a note wishing me good luck.
> 
> ...


"nuttier than squirrel poop" Can I use that? What a great line!


----------

